# Mature adipose tissue of the breast



## bethh05 (Jan 12, 2010)

This is a female pt. she had lesion removal (19120), the path stated Mature adipose tissue consistent with Lipoma. My question is should you report this with 611.89- Other specified disorders of breast, 214.1- Lipoma of other skin and subq tissue or 217-benign neoplasm of breast. Any help is appreciated.      Thank You


----------



## whaleheadking (Jan 13, 2010)

I would use 214.8, lipoma of other specified sites.  While it is under the skin breast tissue isn't really subcutaneous tissue (though there is some directly under the skin of course).  

Don't call this a benign breast neoplasm because lipomas have thier own specified code.  Pathology is reporting their exam as a lipoma (CPT 88304) not as a breast bx or breast excision (88305 or 88307).


----------

